# any HOYT -06 news yet?



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

have anybody heard any HOYT -06 news yet?


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

All I have heard is a new cam. Don't know any more.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

November 1st is the big day !!!


----------



## Wally_Bob (Aug 29, 2005)

oh i cant wait!!! i need to sell my supertec


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*oh i know i know....*

i really know they have a brand new bow to release new from the ground up... they have revised the cam and a half system.. and solid colors are the target colors that is def. we will have to wait to see what it is from that.. and i hope its something special that reveals the 75yrs running of earl hoyts name..maybe his own signature inscribed into the bow riser? or hopefully, a commemorative old school with the USA back on the logo for the 75th anniversary since that is how earl hoyt pronounced the logo.some many years ago..shortly after the hoyt/easton archery change...


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Just got news of shorter bows 33 ata, and new cam design as well. Think there going to parrallel limbs as well probably why 3 of the new bows are 33". Well thats all I know for now.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

11fps


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

thebeav, is that what you "know" for now or what you "think"? Where did you get the "news"? This sounds very cool but I'm wondering how "solid" this "news" is before I get too excited.

Someone can speculate on the internet and then it gets passed on and after a few versions it has become a "fact". I'm really looking forward to what Hoyt comes out with this year but I don't want to be let down by believing in rumors that won't come true.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Predator said:


> thebeav, is that what you "know" for now or what you "think"? Where did you get the "news"? This sounds very cool but I'm wondering how "solid" this "news" is before I get too excited.
> 
> Someone can speculate on the internet and then it gets passed on and after a few versions it has become a "fact". I'm really looking forward to what Hoyt comes out with this year but I don't want to be let down by believing in rumors that won't come true.


it's solid


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

The ata is fact the IBO is 319 and the limbs are speculation. But why else would they have 3 bow all 33" ata.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Is 319 actual or approximate like 308-319


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

Im hoping they come out with something for short draw lengths that will have some speed, always being at the bottom adjustment of the cam.5 doesnt get me much speed. If they make it happen i will be the first to order.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Dont worry if you miss it will be a slow miss a fast miss is still a miss but fast but yours will be slow and a miss which apparently is better :wink:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

liquid said:


> Dont worry if you miss it will be a slow miss a fast miss is still a miss but fast but yours will be slow and a miss which apparently is better :wink:


WOW, you seem to be extremely knowledgeable about misses.


----------



## slink (Jan 2, 2004)

I was looking through the Nov issue of Peterson's Bowhunting,and on page 30 is an add for Sims Limbsavers. In the add is a picture of a Hoyt, looks like a new Cam to me. Also looks like new camo. Is this a sneek peek of the 06 cam ? Or is it somthing from 05 that I was not aware of.

Slink


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone with that magazine have a scanner or dcam? I dont get petersons.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

WOW, you seem to be extremely knowledgeable about misses.

Sorry i missed that


----------



## DHinNH (Feb 24, 2003)

*2006 Hoyts*

Looks to me like those who wanted 33" bows will get their wish...  

But...looks like another draw length-specific cam?!?...please say it ain't so Hoyt...you would think we've been there, done that!  :thumbs_do 

PLEASE be modular... :RockOn:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

If all the speculation is right about the 33" bows, they are going to be very form critical bows to shoot. I guess we'll have to wait and see the samples.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

NOOOOOOOO the whole reason I wanted a new hoyt is to get rid of my short ata bow....gosh darnit I may have to get an 05 ultra tec or vtec now


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

That is a dealer order form that gives them the opportunity to order 6 bows early..It is 3 new bows 33,36 and 34..


----------



## bullwacker (Dec 19, 2004)

*new hoyt*

That 33" bow seems awful close to last years specs of the viper tec with spiral cams. A little bit different brace height and speed. But the spiral is a draw length specific cam.


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

That was my thinking also BullWacker..


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I suppose because the order form specifies a DL doesn't necessarily mean it's a draw specific cam. The last order on the form is a cam 1/2 and it specifies a 29" draw (which just means Hoyt puts the appropriate cam on the bow and sends it - after which you can adjust within the available range on that cam).

That said, it would appear strange that someone would order 3 bows with 3 different DL's that only differ by 1/2" if they were adjustable. Additionally, dealers rarely order 1/2" DL's unless it's for a specific customer. The average Joe that walks into a shop to buy a bow asked for a whole number draw length (probably because most of them aren't knowledgeable enough to know whether the optimum draw length is a whole or a half.

I can't believe this would be something like a spiral. The bow has got to be geared for the hunting market and the spiral is too harsh for most folks in a hunting situation. Most like a little more valley.

Now I'm perplexed. This new cam is going to be unproven but for me to get the bow within a reasonable time I'm going to have to order it right away (before anyone gets to test it out). My plan was to either by a V-Tec or one of the new bows - I'm not sure what to do now. DL specific cam doesn't really bother me as I'm know I'm 27 1/2" dead on. And the ATA doesn't bother me nor do I agree with Archerwolf's assertion that the bow will necessarily be "very form critical". I can shoot my 33" Switchback as accurately as my 40" Ovation. But will it be better than the V-Tec? That's the question. Can't wait to see more on this cam.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I would like to venture that it might be a remake of the Spiral cam -- still draw length specific, but possibly more drop-off, but going by the speed it will still store more energy than the conventional Cam and a half. ?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

On second thought maybe I want the 36" model. It's just 1/2" longer ATA than the V-Tec and it's got an extra 1/2" in BH but it's thowing an arrow out at 9 fps faster and the V-Tec is no slouch. That can't be beat for a combination of forgiveness and speed.

Still want to know more about the cam. Hopefully, once this stuff becomes more public, we can get a few people to post who have actually shot one of the proto-type or pre-production models and can tell us what kind of "feel" the cam has compared to the existing cams.


----------



## Sonora88 (Feb 15, 2005)

I hear the 2006 brochures have been sent out? anyone got one?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

*Damn...*

what's with all this 33" stuff. How bout a bow for people that are over 5'9".


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> what's with all this 33" stuff. How bout a bow for people that are over 5'9".


Amen Brother!
I shoot 31" draw length - 33inch ATA is crap for me. I'd seriously look at other bows if Hoyt starts anything THAT stoooooooopid. I hope the protec and ultratec stay around with new cams being about it. I will go outta my way to avoid any parrallel limb setups also - they just don't "feel" right to me. I've seen the beiter stabilizer parts colors to match the new hoyt colors. So far Hoyt rootbeer and Green Fusion are YUCK in my book!! I'm hanging onto my red flame ultratec tightly 'til more info comes out and better pictures of those colors.I'd say "pearlescent barf" and "neon dog turd" more like it than "green fusion" and "Hoyt rootbeer" from first impressions.
I am of course assuming beiter would match the new colors pretty closely - if they're not matched worth crap - then there's still hope.\
C'mon november!!
JB


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Q2DEATH said:


> what's with all this 33" stuff. How bout a bow for people that are over 5'9".


Same here.
Actually too few bows on the market available in "adult" draw lengths.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

*Dare I assume??*

Dare I assume Reflex is still Hoyt spelled wrong?
If so....

http://www.reflexbow.com/slamcam.tpl

Something to look at for the next couple weeks until Hoyt gets their '06 lineup visible...

John


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry to disappoint you but Reflexs Slam and a half cam is just the same cam as the Cam and a half, with a few cosmetic design changes to make it look slightly different from the Hoyt job ! --- and it's been available all year !


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

BUT THAT ^^ slam& 1/2 is different looking than what I saw on any reflex bows all 2005....no?
I was seeing regular cam.5 hoyt cams in black (not much a difference from hoyt bronze really) on reflex all year, with the rounded end, not this pointed end reminiscent of command cam plus....
I might be out to lunch living out in the sticks in Canada though - there are lots of BRAND NEW 2004 bows still hanging in the racks around my part of the world....
I'm hearing they redesigned the cam.5 for 2006 and, based on this cam looking WAYYYY different than any hoyt/reflex cam I've seen all year, I would THINK (okay ASSUME based on what I've seen) that this is the 2006 cam.5 design in reflex colors.....


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't know what everyone are talking about when they say that the 2006's are coming out on Nov. 1st. Over here in Vegas the Huyt Rep is going to be in the shop tommorow. Thats when im going in, ill pick up a brouchure and get on here ASAP to let everyone know whats up.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

X-Ring the cam that you are looking at is the 2005 cam, not the new 2006 cam. In my Cabelas Archery catalog which came out in May they have the cam that is in the link you provided. 

Tim


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*New Hoyts*

Hoyt is bad about that they change thier products etc all the time and it really sucks. If it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## hoytman 256 (Dec 23, 2003)

here is the ad that looks like a new cam to me??
but then again what do i know im just a rookie?


----------



## WYBowhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

Does anyone know the mass weight???


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

That picture is an odd angle view of the top end of an Ultratec. Nothing new there.


----------



## leintz (Apr 24, 2003)

*?*

what is this? new hoyt?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=238740&highlight=proelite


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

just picked up the new 2006 Hoyt catelog, whats your questions?


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

*hit the spot*

can you post pics of the lasertec and powertech...want to see whats replacing the ultramg/sport


----------



## europearchery (Oct 20, 2005)

*speed for 2006 models*



liquid said:


> Is 319 actual or approximate like 308-319


this will be pretty acurate. Hoyt doesn't brag about speed like matthews or others they always turn out to be right or even faster. Sight tapes do not lie.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*what bows*

can you tell me what bows are still in the lineup, if any. and what are the new bows names, colors, specs the whole nine yards. Unless you have a scanner to upload the pictures of the brochure


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

dynatec15 said:


> can you tell me what bows are still in the lineup, if any. and what are the new bows names, colors, specs the whole nine yards. Unless you have a scanner to upload the pictures of the brochure



Check out this thread...

Trycon Pictures anyone? 

Not all of the pictures are up, but there i a lot of information on new models and specs.


----------



## Utch (May 15, 2004)

*Hoyt catalogue 2006*

Check out 
Van Buggenum Sports


----------

